# Canadian Supply of Scale Lumber



## JamesBC (Jan 15, 2014)

Does anyone know of a online hobby supplier in Canada that carries Midwest Micro-Cut lumber?

Of course does not have to be Midwest, just scale lumber would be fine. 

thanks

Jim


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Micro mark in US has both balsa and bass wood strips that approximate
scale 2 X 6 etc. 

Don


----------



## JamesBC (Jan 15, 2014)

DonR said:


> Micro mark in US has both balsa and bass wood strips that approximate
> scale 2 X 6 etc.
> 
> Don


Well both Midwest and Mt. Albert make scale lumber. Mt Albert is even in Canada but can not find a Canadian shop online that carry either. I prefer the Scale size rather than approximate, I was hoping to find a supply online in Canada rather than order from a shop in the US and pay all the shipping fees.

http://midwestproducts.com/collections/basswood

Looking for the above, I would like to buy it in Canada and avoid shipping, ect ect.


----------



## JamesBC (Jan 15, 2014)

Well I finally found a Canadian Source for two different scale lumber suppliers. Credit Valley Railway in Ontario carries both Mt Albert and Northeastern Scale Lumber.

Their online ordering is rather, slow and cumbersome but the people are great.

http://www.cvrco.com/whopage.htm

Jim


----------

